# 

## Olya09

,   
58-76     4,64% 3000000
76-51   3000000

009 2 500 000   :Embarrassment: 
     3 000 000???

----------


## Olya09

2,5%

----------


## Olya09

3  24 .      31.01.2020,        31.12.2019.     31.01.2020     4,64%

----------


## Olya09

?

----------


## Olya09

,, ,,       ?

----------


## Olya09

?     %    ,       ?

----------


## sveetna

> 009 2 500 000


  ,    .      ? ?   ,     ,     2500000.        :Smilie: 
    009 3000000 .      5  ""



> 58-76







> 4,64%


 
        (    )?

----------

